
“Disappointing” iPad 3 speculation - kacy
http://www.marco.org/2012/03/06/disappointing-ipad-3
======
martingordon
I think we see this "disappointing" talk from many of the old-timers because
they've spent 25 years writing about specs and that's the lens they use to
look at the iPad. "It's not getting a quad-core processor? Android tablets
have quad-core chips. How disappointing."

They don't care that Apple and third parties ship software that utilizes both
cores (iMovie, GarageBand) and that hardly anyone ships Android software that
utilizes more than one core, much less all four. They don't care that Apple
may have tweaked last year's dual-core chip to get better performance and
better battery life. According to them, since 2=2 and 2 < 4, the iPad 2 is a
lackluster upgrade and is empirically worse than an Android tablet.

Meanwhile, 50 million people could care less what's inside an iPad. All that
matters is that the hardware and software work well enough for what they want
to do.

~~~
kiloaper
>Meanwhile, 50 million people could care less what's inside an iPad.

I assume you mean ' _couldn't_ care less'. [1]

[1] <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw>

~~~
martingordon
Ugh, I always find myself correcting people on that and I hate myself for
letting it slip through.

------
staunch
If someone created a teleportation device that could beam you to any location
within a 1000 miles it would cause mass hysteria. When the next version was
released a few years later, extending the range to 2000 miles, it would be
"meh".

------
akent
From one of the reviews of the original iPad linked to in this post:

 _The iPad is not the transformational device so many Apple enthusiasts were
hoping for. It won’t turn all the content industries upside down, it won’t be
your primary computing device, and it’s not even a bigger, better iPhone._
(<http://mashable.com/2010/01/27/apple-ipad-downsides/>)

Still seems true to me today.

~~~
solutionyogi
I am a geek and I own two iPads (one for me and one for my family back in
India), allow me to share my opinion.

My parents have a PC at home but my mom can't use a PC because she can't read
English. My dad can find his way through but he will avoid using PC unless
it's absolutely necessary. iPad is the first computer which my parents are
able to use. I am finally able to video chat with them. I can easily share my
photos with them. I have created a 'family' Apple account which syncs to
iCloud and I copy photos on my computer and it automatically shows up on their
iPad. My mom may not be able to read English but we could teach her the
'swipe' gesture to unlock the iPad and show her the 'icon' to touch so that
she can see my photos. She used the 'flick' gesture to scroll through photos
without any instructions from us.

If you discount iPad, you are seriously underestimating the potential of the
device for all the non technical people out there. My parents have completely
stopped using PC as iPad is capable of sending emails/seeing my photos/video
chat.

~~~
acqq
It went OK with my parents and iPad until my parents managed to delete Skype
app. Holding the finger on the icon a little longer, then pressing it again
and hitting the cross that appeared. Maybe even tapping OK afterwards. iOS
should get a little better fitted mode to delete apps for "old or challenged
people" (hint: not so easy to do). You show them how to tap, you don't show
them how to delete apps as they will never needed, but they still accidentally
enter the mode as it's just a longer hold on the icon.

Only programmers can like modes. Normal people die because of modes, two years
ago one a computer in Airbus turned off "controlling with software" mode
because some speedometer didn't get input, pilots didn't understand the
effects of such mode change.

Modes bad. Not always having a clear "go level back" bad. And even if I
haven't tested, I'm quite sure that anything non-Apple is even worse. Although
I'd like to be proved wrong, it seems that nobody is even able not to just
badly copy Apple.

~~~
ugh
That’s what the Parental Controls are for, silly. That’s why they are called
that :-)

------
dbecker
The pundits also panned the iPhone 4S for the first couple days when it came
out. And then, after it'd been out for about three days, they changed their
tune and started raving about how great it was.

------
frou_dh
I'm interested in how the iPad's cameras square with the general sentiment
that Apple "does things right or doesn't do them at all". They're not purely
for FaceTime, as the general Camera app is also a top level choice, with
garbage results.

Also, we're told that Apple are "beyond specs" in marketing, yet I've seen
several official Apple banners (online and physical) that lead with devices
having X cores and Y megapixels.

~~~
pooriaazimi
I believe the reason for those disgusting cameras (on iPod touch and iPad 2)
is thickness... The camera manufacturers don't make such thin cameras. iPad 3
is thicker, so they can shove a higher resolution camera in it.

------
Mythbusters
There are enough fans of the brand and the device that they will lap up even a
marginal improvement over an existing product.

~~~
sarvinc
You really can't say that about many other brands. If I had to guess I would
say you have to make pretty great devices, for a while, before you get that
kind of brand loyalty.

Also, the question is do you think this is a marginal improvement and if so
what would they have to do to make this more than a marginal improvement?

------
wavephorm
Yeah, whatever. Find me one person that doesn't want a super high resolution
digital tablet.

This stuff was Science-Fiction just 5 years ago. If Apple didn't bring it to
use we'd be using desktop GUI computers forever.

~~~
ekianjo
It would have come sooner or later, it's not because Apple was the first to do
it that nobody was thinking about doing such kind of interfaces before. You
should know by the history of patents that similar ideas are always flowing
around in different places - We would NOT have been using desktop GUIs forever
on portable devices.

